# IST Toolbar



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

A series of files are being circulated across the Internet at that allegedly contain music and videos, but also include adware, a security firm says.


http://www.desktoppipeline.com/showArticle.jhtml?articleId=175003390


----------

